# Electrovox Basstech B120 Circuito de Etapa de Potencia



## simplespectro (Feb 12, 2013)

Electrovox Basstech B120 Circuito de Etapa de Potencia par los amigos técnicos que deseen repararlo lo eh simulado y todo con el multisim 11 funciona perfecto!!

Dato Para Ver El Diagrama Hay que hacerse Socio De Foros De Electrónica Es Gratuito y de mucha Ayuda saludos A Todos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 13, 2013)

Gracias por el aporte.

Podrias subir la simulación


----------



## simplespectro (Feb 16, 2013)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Gracias por el aporte.
> 
> Podrias subir la simulación




bueno aquí te dejo la simulación es para multisim 11 espero te sirva te comento que aparentemente esta etapa de potencia se quema mucho por eso lo levante y pude repararlo si no  de seguro para al basurero Electronico jajaja



A también te dejo Unas 2 fotos de como lo deje terminado , el circuito Original de donde lo copiaron obvio, el de electrovox esta un poco modificado con resistencias de Protección que son las de 82 Ohms que estaban super quemadas.,yo reemplace esas  de 82 ohms, las de 330 ohms ,Las de 0,47 Ohms 5 Watts , Las de 560 Ohms 5 Watts y los transistores tip 142 y tip 147 ,los BC 547 y BC 557 y los capasitores de 470 pico faradios y 100 nano faradios ya que estos eran de bajo voltaje ,  aaa detalle El KSP 13 Es Un Darlinton tenlo en cuenta ala hora de medir ,saludos espero te sirva los datos!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 16, 2013)

*Q10* esta invertido


----------



## simplespectro (Feb 17, 2013)

Puede que No!, por que mire el circuito y esta bien viene así  de fabrica ojo puede ser que le pifiaron, ahora lo raro que de una forma o otra funciona igual, bueeeno hay te dejo dos amplis  para que lo analices capas lo copiaron en parte  y lo modificaron para el electrovox ,acepto todo tipo de ayuda con el tema gracias!,  y el circuito según vos con Q10 en forma normal,

aquí dejo foto del antes y del despues
esto era antes de repararlo

aquí dejo foto del despues de reparalo


----------



## mael22kar (Feb 5, 2014)

muy bueno y muy útil, Tengo uno en reparación y encontré quemado el TR que esta de entrada al lado de los conectores que conecta hacia la paca de micrófonos etc. Este esta borrado el numero, alguien me podrá pasar o decir que transistor lleva. Ya que en los planos no figuran.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2014)

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## simplespectro (Feb 5, 2014)

mael22kar dijo:


> muy bueno y muy útil, Tengo uno en reparación y encontré quemado el TR que esta de entrada al lado de los conectores que conecta hacia la paca de micrófonos etc. Este esta borrado el numero, alguien me podrá pasar o decir que transistor lleva. Ya que en los planos no figuran.


 hola que tal podras sacar una foto por hay te puedo dar una mano ya eh reparado un par
y quisas te pueda ayudar

bueno te comento los integrados salvo el de compresor son todos TL072
y el del compresor es un CA3080E



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis



exelente data pero para equipos nacionales no hoy ni el loro gracias igual todo sirve


----------



## fogonazo06 (Abr 2, 2014)

mael22kar

Supiste cual es el transistor ? tengo el mismo equipo con el mismo problema.
Agradecido a quien lo pase.


----------



## simplespectro (Abr 2, 2014)

fogonazo06 dijo:


> mael22kar
> 
> Supiste cual es el transistor ? tengo el mismo equipo con el mismo problema.
> Agradecido a quien lo pase.



hola colega podrás subir una foto así te puedo ayudar?


----------



## fogonazo06 (Abr 3, 2014)

Te agradezco 
    Ya lo resolvi el transistor es el fet J111 y es correcto que mida 22 ohm entre D- S. Espero que a alguien le sirva el dato.


----------



## sebassnm (Dic 21, 2015)

*H*ola que tal ? *S*oy nuevo en la pagina y me inscribi para ver si alguien me puede ayudar... *E*stoy teniendo un problema con uno de estos ampli*ficadore*s... se calienta y larga olor a quemado... *L*o raro es q*ue* lo hace con todo desconectado, es decir, solo la placa, conectada al tra*ns*fo*rmador* de alimentacion calienta, mucho, y larga olor... 

*L*a placa esta negra porq*ue* se ve q*ue* se viene calentando mucho hace tiempo, y cuando empezo a largar olor me lo dieron para reparar... *S*aque todos los transistores de potencia y los medi, pensando q*ue* el problema podia estar ahi, midiendo resistencia entre base y colector, y entre base y emisor de todos ellos, el tester me marca un valor de 600 y pico... asi q*ue* calculo q*ue* estan bien... 

*C*on los transistores desoldados se siguen calentando mucho dos resistencias grandes y unos 6 diodos q*ue* parecen formar parte de la fuente de alimentacion, me imagino q*ue* el problema podria estar ahi, pero no estoy seguro y ya estoy medio perdido.. adjunto foto para que vean el estado de la placa... desde ya muchisimas gracias a cualquiera q*ue* me pueda dar una mano


----------



## simplespectro (Dic 21, 2015)

sebassnm dijo:


> *H*ola que tal ? *S*oy nuevo en la pagina y me inscribi para ver si alguien me puede ayudar... *E*stoy teniendo un problema con uno de estos ampli*ficadore*s... se calienta y larga olor a quemado... *L*o raro es q*ue* lo hace con todo desconectado, es decir, solo la placa, conectada al tra*ns*fo*rmador* de alimentacion calienta, mucho, y larga olor...
> 
> *L*a placa esta negra porq*ue* se ve q*ue* se viene calentando mucho hace tiempo, y cuando empezo a largar olor me lo dieron para reparar... *S*aque todos los transistores de potencia y los medi, pensando q*ue* el problema podia estar ahi, midiendo resistencia entre base y colector, y entre base y emisor de todos ellos, el tester me marca un valor de 600 y pico... asi q*ue* calculo q*ue* estan bien...
> 
> *C*on los transistores desoldados se siguen calentando mucho dos resistencias grandes y unos 6 diodos q*ue* parecen formar parte de la fuente de alimentacion, me imagino q*ue* el problema podria estar ahi, pero no estoy seguro y ya estoy medio perdido.. adjunto foto para que vean el estado de la placa... desde ya muchisimas gracias a cualquiera q*ue* me pueda dar una mano


 
Hola que tal , mira ,  lo que te recomiendo es ver si el potenciómetro de Bías está bien capas se fue de valor y por eso te recalienta , si no me equivoco la corriente de reposo es de unos 10 mv , si esta bien no debería recalentar tanto , también revisa los demás componentes a ver si alguno se fue de valor y las resistencias de potencia en lo posible reemplazarlas por las de 5 watts de cerámica de 0,47 ohms.

También reemplaza las de la fuente de +/- 15 vcc las de 560 ohm que se ven muy quemada , hacelo en cerámica y también por 5 watts , fíjate en el item #7 están las fotos de como lo deje con esas resistencias , esperemos pueda servir de ayuda mi aporte , saludos


----------



## loperzar (Dic 27, 2016)

Hola, como te va, soy de Mar del plata y me llego un electrovox valvetech 80 watt con la misma etapa de potencia que el de 120 watt que subiste al foro, me podras dar una mano para identificar lo que creo es un transistor o llave a la entrada del circuito? en el mio esta borrado y en el tuyo usaste el bd139 para simulacion puede ser? me dijeron que podia ser un j111 pero no estoy seguro, capaz te acordas de haberlo visto en el ampli, desde ya muchas gracias, te dejo una foto marcada con rojo para que veas cual me refiero.
https://1drv.ms/i/s!ArEh4QzaFBqHpt5obV13kW5ASXQavQ


----------



## simplespectro (Dic 29, 2016)

loperzar dijo:


> Hola, como te va, soy de Mar del plata y me llego un electrovox valvetech 80 watt con la misma etapa de potencia que el de 120 watt que subiste al foro, me podras dar una mano para identificar lo que creo es un transistor o llave a la entrada del circuito? en el mio esta borrado y en el tuyo usaste el bd139 para simulacion puede ser? me dijeron que podia ser un j111 pero no estoy seguro, capaz te acordas de haberlo visto en el ampli, desde ya muchas gracias, te dejo una foto marcada con rojo para que veas cual me refiero.
> https://1drv.ms/i/s!ArEh4QzaFBqHpt5obV13kW5ASXQavQ



si efectivamente es ese fet j111 , en la simulación no aperase el BD esta como reemplazo de un tip 41 si mal no recuerdo , el fet no se quema en esa placa solo esta de atenuador de entrada si mal no lo recuerdo , igual que le paso a tu placa contanos a ver si te podemos dar una mano.


----------



## loperzar (Dic 29, 2016)

simplespectro dijo:


> si efectivamente es ese fet j111 , en la simulación no aperase el BD esta como reemplazo de un tip 41 si mal no recuerdo , el fet no se quema en esa placa solo esta de atenuador de entrada si mal no lo recuerdo , igual que le paso a tu placa contanos a ver si te podemos dar una mano.



Gracias por la respuesta! tenia quemadas algunas resistencias y los tip, revise componente por componente y reemplace lo quemado, pero me quedaba la duda del j111, esta puesto asi: Drain a la entrada de señal, source a masa y gate a -12v cuando el ampli prende. 
si entiendo bien el funcionamiento, cuando no hay tensión entre s y g, entre d y s hay continuidad.
Cuando hay tension entre s y g, en este caso inversa, entre d y s hay 30 ohm aproximadamente no? Eso según el datasheet del fabricante.
Ahora el problema seria encontrar un reemplazo ya que no consigo el j111 aca en mar del plata. Si el funcionamiento es como describo es un atenuador ya que parte de la señal se va a masa, y a su vez cuando corto la alimentación del ampli no se produce ruido en los parlantes,no? 
Estoy viendo si el 2n5457 o 2n5458, pero no logro encontrar el valor de la resistencia para esa tensión. un saludo y gracias desde ya, feliz año nuevo


----------



## Phantom76 (May 22, 2017)

Hola, la verdad que no encontre el thread para poder presentarme, tampoco se si hay que hacerlo pero vine directamente al post que me tiene dando vueltas. 
Hace unos días compre por dos mangos un B120 todo hecho pelota para restaurar. Hasta el parlante tenia destruido.. Lo bueno es que la etapa de potencia no esta quemada, pero le falta 4 potes; 3 del EQ y uno de gain y no logro conseguir los valores y estos tipos mega-ingenieros de la Nasa no ponen ningún tipo de valores.. (o vaya a ser cosa que Ampeg les robe los circuitos)... Mi consulta es.. no tenes el circuito del pre o los valores de los potes?  supongo que son de 100k lin y 10k log para gain pero no me voy a quedar con las ganas.. si consigo esto el equipo ya sale a rodar  MIL GRACIAS!


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

Los potenciómetros , aunque rotos , igual se pueden medir desarmándolos


----------



## Phantom76 (May 22, 2017)

Si si lo se, pero el tema es que los potes los arrancaron del pcb y con suerte no rompieron ninguna pista. Por eso no tengo ninguna referencia. Se nota que lo iban a restaurar y lo dejaron tirado al pobre.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 22, 2017)

Fijate aqui  los links de Electrotanya y PT para buscar el diagrama :

Sitios de esquematicos y manuales de servicio para descargar gratis


----------



## Phantom76 (May 22, 2017)

Lo voy a buscar. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Agustin luthier (Sep 12, 2018)

Hola alguien sabe el valor del potenciómetro de mid freq.? Y el del volumen. Gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 13, 2018)

Mayormente esta impreso en la carcasa o en la placa del potenciometro. Sino mide, desconectando el potenciometro, entre las puntas


----------



## Agustin luthier (Sep 13, 2018)

Hola, es que  compré el equipo y no lo tenía al potenciómetro y no se de que valor es.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 13, 2018)

Es muy probable que los 3 del control de tonos sean del mismo valor , lineales ; y volumen de entre 20 y 50 K Log, no es crítico . . .


----------



## Cyborg16 (Mar 10, 2019)

Acá dejo unas fotos del pre con los valores de los potes (por si a alguien le sirve todavía). El que no tiene etiqueta es de 50K.
Y ya que estamos consulto. Le habían metido mano y no tenía sonido. Cambié uno de los ICs del pre y arreglé un corto (habían soldado el cable que conecta pre y ampli y les había quedado la salida a masa ), pero si bien ahora funciona (también le sacaron el IC del compresor por alguna razón, pero asumo que sin estar activado no tendría que interferir) le falta mucho volumen. Con el generador de funciones directo a la potencia amplifica como debe y necesita 3,5Vpp para llegar a máxima potencia, pero el pre no le entrega más de 1Vpp con los potes al mango antes de empezar a recortar la señal. ¿Alguna idea?

Edit. Como era de esperarse era otro de los TL072, pero sin el esquema era difícil saber cual. Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 10, 2019)

Muchas veces dan problema los capacitores de acople entre etapas , podés reemplazarlos todos o irles poniendo alguno de 10 uF x 35V en paralelo hasta descubrir cual es .

P.D.:  el pre no tiene potenciómetro de ganancia ?


----------



## flacogasty (Nov 1, 2020)

simplespectro dijo:


> Hola que tal , mira ,  lo que te recomiendo es ver si el potenciómetro de Bías está bien capas se fue de valor y por eso te recalienta , si no me equivoco la corriente de reposo es de unos 10 mv , si esta bien no debería recalentar tanto , también revisa los demás componentes a ver si alguno se fue de valor y las resistencias de potencia en lo posible reemplazarlas por las de 5 watts de cerámica de 0,47 ohms.
> 
> También reemplaza las de la fuente de +/- 15 vcc las de 560 ohm que se ven muy quemada , hacelo en cerámica y también por 5 watts , fíjate en el item #7 están las fotos de como lo deje con esas resistencias , esperemos pueda servir de ayuda mi aporte , saludos


hola..tengo una potencia nativo que practicamente la misma..el bias lleva un potenciometro de 1k y un componente pegado al disipador (to92)...alguien sabria si es un transistor?..tiene su codigo borrado..tambien el transistor de entrada a la etapa esta borrado..el que esta cerca de los pines de comunicacion al pre...y tambien borrado un operacional...solo me faltan esos tres y saber el valor de reposo del bias...lleva dos tip 147 y dos tip 142


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 1, 2020)

flacogasty dijo:


> hola..tengo una potencia nativo que practicamente la misma..el bias lleva un potenciometro de 1k y un componente pegado al disipador (to92)...alguien _*sabria si es un transistor?*_..tiene su codigo borrado..tambien el transistor de entrada a la etapa esta borrado..el que esta cerca de los pines de comunicacion al pre...y tambien borrado un operacional...solo me faltan esos tres y saber el valor de reposo del bias...lleva dos tip 147 y dos tip 142


Casi con seguridad es un transistor NPN de uso general, unos 200mA.
Mira circuitos similares como para tener una referencia


----------



## Diiego_vdf (Sep 2, 2021)

Buenas tardes, mí pregunta es si con el potenciometro R30 de 1K, puedo regular el bias de los transitores de salida? Y si deberia medir aprox 1v entre B-E de los tip142/147 por lo que son Darlington? Gracias.. el problema es que se me queman los transitores y todos los componentes restantes están OK, así que sospecho del bias descalibrado!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 2, 2021)

La medición de la tensión B-E solo sirve para el "anda-no anda" , no sirve para calibración , tenés que medir unos , entre 40 y 60 mA por transistor de salida , o medir tensión en las resistencias de emisor , previo sacado de cuentas 

A leer : Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


----------



## Diiego_vdf (Sep 6, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> La medición de la tensión B-E solo sirve para el "anda-no anda" , no sirve para calibración , tenés que medir unos , entre 40 y 60 mA por transistor de salida , o medir tensión en las resistencias de emisor , previo sacado de cuentas
> 
> A leer : Puesta en marcha y ajustes de etapas de potencia nuevas o reparadas


Muchas gracias, lo haré mejor con el osciloscopio ajustando la distorsion de cruce por cero... mí duda es si con ese potenciometro de 1K se regula el bias o no..


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 6, 2021)

Si , el potenciómetro de 1K regula el Bias !

Para que el osciloscopio , medirás corriente con él ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 6, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Para que el osciloscopio


Segun para...


Diiego_vdf dijo:


> lo haré mejor con el osciloscopio ajustando la distorsion de cruce por cero



Creo que se necesitan dos sondas para eso, no?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 7, 2021)

Con una corriente de bias muy alta la distorsión  por cruce no existirá y los transistores de salida hervirán a fuego fuerte.

Q12 , asociado a ese preset de 1k , debería estar en contacto térmico con el disipador !


----------



## JMFahey (Sep 7, 2021)

Para evitar hervores y quemazones, con un ampli que no sabés cómo está, primero desconectá el parlante, todo tipo de carga, sin señal,    a cero o al mínimo, y prendelo enchufado en una lámpara serie, nunca directo.
Lámpara de filamento de tungsteno, si te queda alguna vieja vieja o si no esas que tienen unncuarzo tamaño aceituna adentro, de 40W a 75W reales (no "equivalente").
Prendelo y arrancá midiendo 3 voltajes: rieles de fuente +V , -V y salida a parlante. 
Esperado: +30/40V , -30/40V , menos de 100mV 
Si todo bien, medí voltaje punta a punta en cada resistencia de alambre de emisor (creo eran 0,5 ohm o por ahí) , esperamos tipo 10mV a 30mV
Por favor subí losb resultados.
Me estoy guiando por el circuito posteado en el #1


----------



## sebita77 (Ago 23, 2022)

Hola. Alguien sabe de qué potencia es el parlante de 15" que trae? En el circuito figura un solo altavoz de 120 *W* 4 *O*hms pero trae 2 parlantes (uno de 15 en 8 *O*hms y un tweeter conectados en paralelo). Gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 23, 2022)

Si esta pensado para 4 Ohms, y tiene uno de 8 Ohms, va a reproducir casi la mitad de potencia.

El parlante debería ser de los "Watts" máximos del amplificador (como mínimo) en adelante, aunque puede ser de menos, simplemente disminuyendo el volumen (o sea, NO se debe usar con el volumen al máximo).

El tweeter le llega una potencia reducida por el crossover pasivo. La potencia de un tweeter debe ser de 50W en el caso de los piezoeléctricos (Motorola original, o potencia inferior para marcas "chinas").
Por otro lado, si es a bobina movil e imán, ya esa potencia debería indicarla el propio tweeter.


sebita77 dijo:


> conectados en paralelo


Así como así, SIN crossover, dudo que esté, o al menos un capacitor en serie con el tweeter.

Si ambos están directos en paralelo, duda de la calidad de construccion, y vete armando de paciencia para incorporarle el dichoso crossover


----------

